# Growing?



## Mccrackin (Jan 10, 2013)

So I have a greek tortoise and he is about 5 and a half inches now and I was wondering how do I know if he is still growing or has stopped? How can I find this out?


----------



## RedfootsRule (Jan 10, 2013)

I would say he still has about an inch to go, but besides monitoring his growth to the millimeter daily, there really is no way to know for sure he has stopped growing...And then, it would be in such small increments, you probably would take it to just mean your measurements were inconsistent. You could weigh him, however, but the weight also has a lot to do with how much they are hydrated and how recently they ate....So its hard to say.


----------

